# Math Factor Puzzle



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Does anyone know what a math factor puzzle is? The Boy has math homework. There are no instructions. There are just squares divided into 4 boxes. Each box has a number in 3 of the boxes and 1 box is left blank. Example: upper left is blank. upper right is 27. lower left is 35. lower right is 45.

It would really help if there were instructions. 

Anyone who knows what a math factor puzzle is, please help. 

Linda


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> Does anyone know what a math factor puzzle is? The Boy has math homework. There are no instructions. There are just squares divided into 4 boxes. Each box has a number in 3 of the boxes and 1 box is left blank. Example: upper left is blank. upper right is 27. lower left is 35. lower right is 45.
> 
> It would really help if there were instructions.
> 
> ...


Is lower left 35 or 36? If it's 36, then they're all factors of 9 and the upper left would be 18..

9x2, 9x3, 9x4, 9x5

If it's 35, someone else needs to help.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Aaargh! It's 35. 

Linda


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I found out how to solve this on a website: 

27 = 3 x 9
45 = 9 x 5
35 = 7 x 5
27 and 45 share a 9, 45 and 35 share a 4. The missing square shares 3 and 7 with its neighbors. The answer is 21.

Well, I never would have figured this out on my own. The Boy keeps me young having to learn all this stuff.

Linda


----------

